# Rye grass and goats question.



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

Can goats eat rye grass?

Our hay man called and said he was cutting a field with a lot of rye in it and he would give us a good price.

I thought I read somewhere that rye was bad for goats.

Did I dream that?


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I plant my pastures in rye grass every fall. The girls eat green rye grass all winter and spring. It dies out when the weather starts to warm up. We also overseed our hayfields in the fall with rye grass seed and the first cutting of hay usually has some rye in it. Mine eat it just fine and love it.


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## Agape Oaks (Oct 30, 2007)

I planted rye in my front yard last winter when I wnated to sell my house.....my goats LOVED it, so I'll plant it for them again this winter


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yep alot of people plant rye for their goats


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

Yep....ryegrass and rye get planted here every Fall......and now that is mostly what I'm cutting for grass hay for next winter. I get the rye up now, and then start on the bermuda's around July.

Whim


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone.

It seems that it is OK for the goats and the alpacas but as my donkey has foundered before it is not the best for her but is better than the bermuda I have been feeding her all these years.


----------

